# Banana and scooop of whey upon waking?



## dontsurfonmytur (Feb 13, 2008)

ok, so i've been trying to get shredded for spring/summer. and i have never had that look but this is as closest as i've got to it.
First thing I eat when i wake up is a banana and scoop of whey. than 20-40 minutes later i eat 2 whole eggs, 4 egg whites, optimum cereal, soy milk.

My question is the banana and whey is good right to get somethign quick into my body.


----------



## sensamilia (Feb 13, 2008)

banana like all fruit is pretty much useless. Replace it with a starchy carb like oats.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Fruits are useless LOL.

Please stop spewing shit.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 13, 2008)

Agreed.

Incompetence at its finest.  Or is it its worst.....I'm not sure.


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 13, 2008)

Fuck oats. I hate oats. I like food that's taste good that are good for me. Oats taste like shit. I don't care what you add to them. Fruit is good food oats is mushy shit.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2008)

sensamilia said:


> banana like all fruit is pretty much useless. Replace it with a starchy carb like oats.



you are useless.

fruits are good.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> Fuck oats. I hate oats. I like food that's taste good that are good for me. Oats taste like shit. I don't care what you add to them. Fruit is good food oats is mushy shit.



You take that back


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Feb 14, 2008)

Because of the second post , nobody still answered my question lol. 
Is it beneficial for me (because of the fast i go through during sleep) to down a banana and scoop of whey shake, upon waking?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2008)

I just eat a whole meat... including a protein, Carb, and fat source


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 14, 2008)

Same here.  I usually shower while I have some stuff cooking, but if I wake up really hungry I'll eat my apple before I jump in just to calm down my stomach.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 14, 2008)

If I'm going to the gym early in the morning, starchy carbs fill me up too much.  A banana/scoop of whey is a great option pre-workout, but unless you're bulking, why are you having the shake and then making another meal a half hour later?  Why not just have a bigger morning breakfast?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 14, 2008)

I love fruit...


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 14, 2008)

cocktail


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Feb 15, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> If I'm going to the gym early in the morning, starchy carbs fill me up too much.  A banana/scoop of whey is a great option pre-workout, but unless you're bulking, why are you having the shake and then making another meal a half hour later?  Why not just have a bigger morning breakfast?



honestly, what i eat right now is like all i can stuff myself. Breakfast that is.


----------



## Namo (Feb 15, 2008)

sensamilia said:


> banana like all fruit is pretty much useless. Replace it with a starchy carb like oats.



Oats are a starchy carb?   Fruits are useless?  I must of missed that one


----------



## sensamilia (Feb 15, 2008)

yes oats are a startch. dumbass..


----------



## Namo (Feb 15, 2008)

oh, they are a startch, I thought you meant starch...  Ha I am a dumbass

Douchebag


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 15, 2008)

God People!!! You are all so rude. Try to be helpful for once!! The question is..... 



dontsurfonmytur said:


> My question is the banana and whey is good right to get somethign quick into my body.




Try olive oil on the banana instead of whey.

Was that so hard!!!???


----------



## Biggly (Feb 18, 2008)

Fruit first thing in the morning is fine, though I'd be tempted to go for the nana after the workout, with oatmeal before it. 

As for an apple to calm a hungry tummy, not so good. Fructose does almost nothing for hunger; I can eat 4 apples in a row and still feel hungry.

Hoglander, he specifically asked if it would get into his system quickly, while the olive oil would slow digestion. Judging from the extra eaten just 40 mins later I'm presuming he means the protein specifically.

In short, yep, a nana and whey is fine, as it's a fast carb with a fast protein and exactly what you need when trying to regain nitrogen balance after waking, with a more substantial meal shortly after.




B.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 18, 2008)

Biggly said:


> As for an apple to calm a hungry tummy, not so good. Fructose does almost nothing for hunger; I can eat 4 apples in a row and still feel hungry.



The apple is just part of my breakfast, not the whole thing.  All it has to do is hold me over for 10 minutes while I'm in the shower


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2008)

Biggly said:


> As for an apple to calm a hungry tummy, not so good. Fructose does almost nothing for hunger; I can eat 4 apples in a row and still feel hungry.



Actually fructose is what is used to restore Liver Glycogen, and it is believed that when liver glycogen levels are low, hunger pangs start, so using a fruit to refill liver glycogen would reduce hunger pangs.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 18, 2008)

sensamilia said:


> banana like all fruit is pretty much useless. Replace it with a starchy carb like oats.



Bananas are good for raising HDL cholesterol and lowering LDL cholesterol and adding Potassium to the Potassisum : Sodium ratio.


----------



## Biggly (Feb 18, 2008)

> Actually fructose is what is used to restore Liver Glycogen, and it is believed that when liver glycogen levels are low, hunger pangs start, so using a fruit to refill liver glycogen would reduce hunger pangs.



Nope, it bypasses the hunger-regulation mechanism when the liver is full, so great for early mornings but goes straight into fat storage later in the day. This is why I say it's OK for brekkie but crap for holding back hunger. Breakfast hunger is a little different, as the body makes allowances for the fact it's been asleep 8 hours or so and is looking for blood-sugar rather than topping up the liver. That's why matey's system of a fast fructose and fiber nana, with quick-acting whey, is a very good idea shortly before a proper meal, as the liver gets topped up without even asking, amino acids start circulating and THEN you spike insulin with a more conventional meal.

If you need energy to get going in the morning, and we do, you need blood sugar. Fructose just goes to the liver and any excess at all goes straight into fat. It does nothing to wake you up. As a _pre-_brekkie snack, yes, as brekkie itself, it's crap.

As such both the original poster and Danzik are doing the right thing, eating a real breakfast afterwards.



B.


----------



## freakinhuge (Feb 18, 2008)

I like eating fruit, healthier than snacking on crap all day.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 19, 2008)

Biggly said:


> Nope, it bypasses the hunger-regulation mechanism when the liver is full, so great for early mornings but goes straight into fat storage later in the day. This is why I say it's OK for brekkie but crap for holding back hunger. Breakfast hunger is a little different, as the body makes allowances for the fact it's been asleep 8 hours or so and is looking for blood-sugar rather than topping up the liver. That's why matey's system of a fast fructose and fiber nana, with quick-acting whey, is a very good idea shortly before a proper meal, as the liver gets topped up without even asking, amino acids start circulating and THEN you spike insulin with a more conventional meal.
> 
> If you need energy to get going in the morning, and we do, you need blood sugar. Fructose just goes to the liver and any excess at all goes straight into fat. It does nothing to wake you up. As a _pre-_brekkie snack, yes, as brekkie itself, it's crap.
> 
> ...



Remember the original poster is cutting, and active.  It is unlikely a single fruit source will spill over his liver glycogen storage.  The benefits from a fruit source far outweigh it's energy source.


----------



## Biggly (Feb 19, 2008)

True enough, though not all fruits are equal and his main concern was a rapid re-feed after sleeping. I agree though that if cutting throughout the day he's unlikely to grow fat from a single nana or apple - I just figure there's no such thing as too much information 


B.


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 19, 2008)

Biggly said:


> Fruit first thing in the morning is fine, though I'd be tempted to go for the nana after the workout, with oatmeal before it.
> 
> As for an apple to calm a hungry tummy, not so good. Fructose does almost nothing for hunger; I can eat 4 apples in a row and still feel hungry.
> 
> ...



Oh!! "Digestion!!!"   

I thought he asked how to get it inside him faster. Yeah then, forget about oil on the banana idea.  

"My question is the banana and whey is good right to get somethign quick into my body."


----------



## getlean09 (Feb 24, 2008)

Shit I eat like a horse in the morning, 2 servings egg beaters a bagel with cream cheese. a banana ya a banana with milk and some cookies and cream wheybolic mix it all together, nice shake


----------



## sensamilia (Feb 24, 2008)

no wonder ur not lean tubs.


----------



## getlean09 (Feb 24, 2008)

haha naaa I like my food gotta eat son!!!!


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 24, 2008)

sensamilia said:


> no wonder ur not lean tubs.



Do us all a favor and jump in front of the next moving truck you see.  Roughly 90% of your posts are douchebag comments, and the other 10% is worthless shit.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 24, 2008)

getlean09 said:


> Shit I eat like a horse in the morning, 2 servings egg beaters a bagel with cream cheese. a banana ya a banana with milk and some cookies and cream wheybolic mix it all together, nice shake



Instead of doing that, why not try increasing the size of your egg white servings, throw a couple of whole eggs in there (preferably omega3 fortified), keep the banana or replace it with an apple, and instead of a bagel throw some rolled or steel cut oats in there.  Then you have a good breakfast


----------



## getlean09 (Feb 24, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Do us all a favor and jump in front of the next moving truck you see.  Roughly 90% of your posts are douchebag comments, and the other 10% is worthless shit.



 its ok my fiance's 7 yo daughter can dish em out better than he can, lol....



> Instead of doing that, why not try increasing the size of your egg white servings, throw a couple of whole eggs in there (preferably omega3 fortified), keep the banana or replace it with an apple, and instead of a bagel throw some rolled or steel cut oats in there. Then you have a good breakfast



Sounds good but I love my bagels though...


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 24, 2008)

Save it for a cheat meal then.  

You can't have everything unfortunately - I love pizza and bread in general, but it was a choice of that or getting in better shape.  You know what choice is right for you.  Hell if I had it my way, I would be eating Olive Garden breadsticks every single meal.  Those things are like crack to me.


----------



## getlean09 (Feb 24, 2008)

Ive heard of Omega3 Is this in a pill form? or is it like egg beaters in a carton? sorry supplements are new to me excuse the dumb questions....


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 24, 2008)

Omega 3 is a fatty acid.  You can get enriched eggs with omega 3.

As for a supp.  fish oil or flax seed oil are your best options.


----------



## getlean09 (Feb 24, 2008)

Which Omega 3 do you suggest, I look up Omega 3 and all kinds of shit comes up and its confusing me even more, lol...


----------



## sensamilia (Feb 24, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Do us all a favor and jump in front of the next moving truck you see.  Roughly 90% of your posts are douchebag comments, and the other 10% is worthless shit.



Its just so funny when u hear fat asses boast about how much crap they eat.
What are they doing on a bodybuilding forum anyways? They should be searching the net for like Oprah Winfrey forums or something.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 24, 2008)

getlean09 said:


> Which Omega 3 do you suggest, I look up Omega 3 and all kinds of shit comes up and its confusing me even more, lol...



Carlson's fish oil


----------



## getlean09 (Feb 24, 2008)

sensamilia said:


> Its just so funny when u hear fat asses boast about how much crap they eat.
> What are they doing on a bodybuilding forum anyways? They should be searching the net for like Oprah Winfrey forums or something.



I dont think its crap when firstly look at how much I weigh dumb ass. I am on a bodybuilding forum because supposedly bodybuilders are supposed to know at least a little about nutrition and whats good for you. Do you have any suggetions? do you come up with anything brilliant to say? No you have to think you know it all and you eat normal. I bet if you posted your diet on here alot of people could find tons of shit wrong. So beat it jack ass....


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 24, 2008)

@ OP: the fast-digestable meal before breakfast is a decent idea, but it's not really necessary. A standard meal with carbs will yield similar results. Also, you're probably overconsuming protein at the moment.


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 28, 2008)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> honestly, what i eat right now is like all i can stuff myself. Breakfast that is.



i feel ya, dude. 
 here's what i have for breakfast most days:
1 whole egg
3 egg whites
1/2 cup oatmeal
4oz. ff milk
fish sups 
flax seed

and sometimes a piece of WW toast
i'll also drink a quick whey shake b/c i usually work out in the morning.  all of that stuff PLUS my quota of coffee every day is almost more than i can take.  yet somehow it feels like i should be eating more for breakfast...


----------

